
Contributors for open source projects - mazaas
Would you be interested in learning or coding for some of the open source applications we are trying to build. Scala&#x2F;Python&#x2F;Java skills in extending some of the applications or writing some machine learning libraries.
======
irremediable
I'd recommend you tell people more about what you're doing, who you are, and
existing code/site.

If it's open-source, no need for stealth mode, and you're much likelier to
attract people that way.

------
nanospeck
Im interested

